# VERTICAL PELLET SMOKER RECOMMENDATIONS?



## KidShaleen (Jan 4, 2020)

I have progressed from charcoal, to gas, to pellet and am looking for info on the Camp Chef XXL ( https://www.campchef.com/xxl.html ) .  I have a Pit Boss Copperhead 5 and have continuous problems with the electronic board underneath as well as the auger jamming with the least bit of pellets left in the auger.  What are recommendations for vertical smokers from anyone out there?


----------



## bobbytuck (Jan 4, 2020)

The Pellet Pro® 2300 Vertical Double Wall Cabinet Pellet Smoker with Free Cover and Convection Fan - Smoke Daddy Inc. - BBQ Pellet Smokers, Cold Smokers, and Pellet Grill Parts & Accessories
					

The Pellet Pro® 2300 Vertical Double Wall Cabinet Pellet Smoker with Free Cover and Convection Fan - Smoke Daddy Inc. - BBQ Pellet Smokers, Cold Smokers, and Pellet Grill Parts & Accessories




					smokedaddyinc.com
				




Heard lots of good things about this. I'm looking at it for next summer.


----------

